# Coloring???



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Does anyone know what color my toy poodle could be? The first picture is her as a baby the others are her grown up. The store I purchased her from said she’s Cafe au lait, but I don’t think that’s right.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Sable.


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Misteline said:


> Sable.


The store I bought her from said she was Cafe Au Lait but I didn’t think so.


----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Misteline said:


> Sable.


Thank you!


----------

